# "Song a Day" Project



## Mercury

Hey guys. I am Mercury Band.

Around July 30, I started a project to compose one piece of music per day, to end up with a total of 10 songs (a full album) of piano music. To avoid annoying anyone for religious reasons, I did not compose anything on Saturdays or Sundays.

So, you do the math. Today I will release my 9th song off of the album, which I am titling, "Dark Debut."

I made this thread for two reasons:

1.) To hopefully introduce forumites to my style of neoclassical music (mainly a cross of techno and classical, occasionally using keyboards).
2.) To invite other composers to join this project.

It's pretty simple, actually, although that doesn't make it easy. Pick a day you feel creative, and write a song. Then, continue writing one song per day for 10 days, skipping weekends. For an extra challenge, try to make the tracks flow nicely with each other like a concept album.

Placing deadlines on yourself is a great way to get over writer's block; if you get used to writing things quickly, you tend to get better at doing so. Even if your track sucks, release it! No one is going to look down on you for not writing a masterpiece in one day.

So, here's the link to my project: 




Note: I did happen to almost miss a day because of an appointment, and I resorted to remixing one of my other tracks. It still has classical influences, though, which is why I'm keeping it on the album. Listening to it does not disturb the flow of the album, but, should you choose to omit it, simply skip song 7 of the playlist.

I hope to see other people taking on this challenge!


----------



## jani

I listened the first song on the list, it was good. 
Pretty chill and little melancholic at the same time.


----------



## Mercury

jani said:


> I listened the first song on the list, it was good.
> Pretty chill and little melancholic at the same time.


You've just summed up most of the album, haha. A recurring theme is the contrast (or lack thereof) between light and darkness.


----------



## Ramako

I might consider it. I see you don't mean song literally as in singing, which encourages me. It would be an interesting exercise to encourage me to write faster.

What kind of a project is this? I don't quite understand the purpose of it - as in, if I choose to take part, what happens  Also, you are not looking for cross-over fusion type stuff are you? Because I can't do that.

We shall see on Monday.


----------



## Kopachris

I notice you label each of these tracks (except for the Bright remix, of course) as "classical." It's kind of hard to say whether or not that's correct. Could you explain why you consider them "classical?" That would really help me understand the nature of the pieces.


----------



## Mesa

I think you grossly misunderstand what 'Techno' actually is. Kudos for the effort, though.


----------



## Ravndal

Just because you made that thing in FL, doesn't mean it's techno, or even some sort of electronic genre.

This, on the other hand *is techno*:






OT:

Challenge accepted, starting today


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Mercury said:


> Hey guys. I am Mercury Band.
> 
> Around July 30, I started a project to compose one piece of music per day, to end up with a total of 10 songs (a full album) of piano music. To avoid annoying anyone for religious reasons, I did not compose anything on Saturdays or Sundays. ...


The YouTube page describes this as a "classical piano sonata". I was wondering in what senses you are using the words "classical", "piano" and "sonata". And why the hell do you care whether anyone might be annoyed (offended?) by you compoing on certain days of the week?


----------



## Kopachris

I do think I'll take up the challenge and write ten cello preludes in the next fourteen days. My weekends (Wednesday and Thursday) will be spent practicing and/or recording what I've written.


----------

